# What size hook is this? Is it a good size for pompano?



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

What size hook is this? Is it a good size for pompano?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like a 5/0 or 6/0 hook to me. IMHO I think you should use a 2/0 hook.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't go with anything bigger than a 1/O for pomps..


----------



## Liquid Fun (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree 1/0 hooks are the largest I would go for pomps.


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck getting a 1/0 circle through a good sized sand flea.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks too big. I'm not sure what size I use but I think it's a size 2. It's not as big as a 1/0. Circle hooks for sure.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jedisme (10/5/2009)*Good luck getting a 1/0 circle through a good sized sand flea.


Youmust notknow how to hook them if you can't get a 1/0 in a big sand flea.


----------



## OnTheRun (Sep 23, 2009)

That flea is gunna need a tetnus shot!


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, I know how to hook a sandflea. How about you enlighten me on how its done?!


----------

